# I Got Goosebumps...



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I just read somewhere (some weird message board) that there are plans (rumors) concerning the release of the Led Zeppelin studio collection in DVD-A. 

Can anyone confirm this? I would buy two copies and put one in a safe deposit box just in case my house burned down. I'm looking for more info now.:jiggy:raying:raying:raying:raying:raying:raying:raying:raying:raying:raying:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, here's the only info I have found so far, and it's really old (pre reunion) so I can't put a whole lot of faith in it, but I'm crossing all my fingers and toes.

http://www.hometheaterdiscussion.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8645

That would be the most beautiful thing in my collection. Brothers in Arms is my current favorite, but the Zeppelin studio collections would force me to take time off work to listen to for days on end. I just hope Mr. Page doesn't do like he did on the DVD's and make his guitar three times louder than anything else in the right channel.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm.... I thought DVD-A was pretty much dead. 

Looks like their reunion has been going well...

YouTube - Led Zeppelin 10th Dec 2007 Crowd Reaction after 1st Encore!!


YouTube - Led Zeppelin London O2 Arena Reunion Black Dog


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You may find some more info on the Led Zeppelin forum.


----------

